# Suggestions for a new town?



## WildDoula (Nov 3, 2010)

We are looking to move here very soon, and since we have no real ties as far as work, school, etc., our search for a new home is open to most of the US!

Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions on where a good place might be and why you love it. We are looking for a smaller town, very natural minded, open to animals/homesteading. Someplace with a strong birth community is a huge plus since I am a birth worker.







We're looking for somewhere that is cheap ish to live (probably going to be renters).

Sorry if this is in the wrong place!


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Ashville, NC?

I take it this means you are moving away from your family? I seem to recall a previous post from you where you mentioned that they werent very supportive of you ttc.


----------



## WildDoula (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah, they aren't really. Thanks for remembering. 

So we'll be moving away, but will still keep in touch of course. It's scary and exciting, this is our first big move. I'll have to check out your suggestion.


----------

